# need help with craigslist



## solarsmith (Apr 28, 2008)

Iv posted an ad on craigslist and found out I have compitition some guy in my area that offers free computer rcycling is posting as many times as 5 in one day. If you know the rules for CL you know you can only have 1 active ad in an area at any time to update an ad you must delete the old ad first. when you do a serch for (recycle) you get my 1 ad and his 44 ads.. I have flaged them all and still no response from CL aparently it takes several people flaging an ad before CL staff will do any thing.

I am sure this is happening to any of you that also post on CL
I would love to help you make CL into a fair list again just tell me the city your post is in and a how I can find the offending ads. I will flag them acording to CL rules .

my problem poster is in the (denver services computer ) area
just serch for part of his PHone number to find all of his ads
( 1029 ) Cl is a good tool for us if we can keep the spamers 
within the CL rules. thanks for your help.. BRYAN :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Apr 28, 2008)

Which one is yours :?: 

[email protected] ????????


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 28, 2008)

There's a higher law than Craigslist. Mind who's posts you flag


----------



## solarsmith (Apr 28, 2008)

my ad title is (free computer recycling free pickup denver metro area 303 503 4799) I am organizing the free parts network for computer rebuilders for charities in my area. rebuilders get the good parts I get the bad parts every one comes out a winner :idea: thanks BRYAN
just do a search for my phone # to find it


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (May 5, 2008)

bryan,
why not not post ten or more times yourself?
all you need is a viable email addy. nowadays you can get email almost anywhere. hotmail, live, yahoo, your isp, aol, etc.
you can also post a message on ebay, that will then be posted as a search result on the web. its all about the multi tasking. 
just make sure you have a method for handling the volume.
good luck!


----------



## Roxx (May 6, 2008)

I have been having a problem with Craigslist as well. I keep trying to post "scap gold buying" and have tried several different titles and contexts but I keep getting flagged and removed within minutes. Is there something in the craigslist T&C that says I cant advertise wanting to buy gold?

-roxx


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (May 6, 2008)

are you posting in the "wanted" section?
that would be the only reason i could think of. either that, or your competition is the one flagging you. try mixing it up a little. 
how about: " young dashing entrepreneur seeks unwanted jewelry items, gold, silver, platinum" etc. its the header that attracts.
good luck.


----------



## solarsmith (May 7, 2008)

the compitition seams to have layed off for now and yes I posted 4 times all are on CL and I found a glitch in craigs lisp that lets you repost any of your old ads back to todays list... and today I got 7 computers In on night.. also found out best buy is takeing monitors for free now...IN DENVER any way.... Any of you that want to go up into the mountains west of denver this summer and look at my tiny hole in the ground let me know! :!:


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 1, 2008)

ive always found craigs list to be a bit of a PIA. but it serves a purpose i guess. i am always looking for buddies to go digging with. do you have a claim? mines up near fairplay.. let me know!


----------

